# Große Animation vorladen



## Torte111 (9. Okt 2003)

Hallo ihr Leut, 
ich habe ein Problem. Ich will in einen dreier - Frame eine 200 KB große Animation einbinden. 
Da die allerdings bei Modem und ISDN Usern natürlich einige Zeit brauch bis sie geladen ist, möchte ich ein einzelnes Bild vorschalten und mittels Javascript die Animation schon einmal laden lassen und erst wenn die Animation komplett geladen hat umschalten. Ich habe auch das Buch Javascript Referenz von Stefan Münz / Wolfgang Nefzger. Leider kann ich hier im Stichwortverzeichniss nicht erkennen welcher der Befehle der richtige ist, oder gibt es so etwas nicht ? Wäre für Antworten sehr dankbar. E-Mail: chbh@arcor.de
Bernd


----------



## stev.glasow (23. Okt 2003)

ich glaube es ist nicht möglich in javascript abzufragen ob ein bild schon fertig geladen ist.


----------



## Styx (5. Nov 2003)

Dann wuerde ich sagen:
Fang an dir ne Birne zu machen und schreib ne Funktion die es ermoeglicht den Ladestatus von Objekten anzuzeigen, viel Spass 

MfG, Styx


----------

